
AWS announces virtual private servers starting at $5 a month - hoov
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/30/aws-announces-virtual-private-servers-starting-at-5-a-month/
======
rpeden
From the article:

 _"...removing a huge barrier to entry for less technical users"

"Certainly folks who have a technical background, and have more specific
requirements will want more control over their choices"_

This isn't necessarily true. I might be generalizing, but I don't think that
most people who can fire up and administer a Linux VM will have much trouble
creating an EC2 instance.

The thing is...unless I _have_ to do that, I don't want to. Spinning up EC2,
Azure, and GCE VMs isn't difficult, but I still much prefer the workflow of
creating a VM using Linode or Digital Ocean.

There was a point in my career where I relished more complexity. I'm at the
point now where I almost always prefer a simpler solution provided it is
sufficient to accomplish the task at hand.

------
jakozaur
TechCrunch report of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13072155](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13072155)

